# Extremely Bulging Belly [GRAPHIC medical pics]



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

A friend of my young daughter gave me her families 2 Cockatiels almost 3 years ago.
The female came with a bulging belly. The girl said everyone thought she was pregnant.
Months went by and nothing. I researched it and quickly ruled out Binding. I am on an extremely tight budget and live way out in the middle of nowhere. A vet has never been an option.
I took the birds because they were being mistreated and I thought a kind home would be nice, but I've always felt bad about not being able to afford a vet.

Anyhow... almost 3 years later... her belly is so much worse. It drags her cage and she has developed sores. Poop cakes in the cracks and whenever I clean her, she bleeds.

About a week ago, she had what appeared to be a substantial seizure. She had a hard time perching for just a little while. 
Her appetite has never suffered. She drinks plenty. Her cage mate (male) gives her a hard time at times (as always) but nothing has really changed-- except the size of her stomach (and seizures).

Over the years I've tried coaxing them into eating fruit and vegetables, but they've never been interested. About once a month though, they devour a couple of cheetos. For about a year, I've put vitamin drops in their water.

I've tried hand training them, but the male bites so hard he drawls blood. They had at least a couple previous owners and the last one would shake their cage to try and make them sut up 
The female has always just barely tolerated handling with heart-hearted pecks and lots of squirming.

There were roaches in their bedding when I got them.
They're both afraid of water.
I have no idea how old they are.

I use cedar or pine shaving as their bedding because the gravel tends to cut her belly more. I change the bedding once a week to every 2 weeks.
Droppings catch on her belly and cake on her tail feathers... they've always been a bit runny. Keeping her clean has always been my biggest challenge.

She has occasional "seizures" and some disorientation.

A vet is still not an option for me 
If nothing else, how can I make her more comfortable? Is there a lotion or something I can apply to her stomach?

Sorry this is so long...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*A vet is still not an option for me *
---------------------------------

Unfortunately since a vet is not an option, I have no inclination to explain what is going on and what treatment this poor suffering bird needs. Much of what I would have suggested MUST be done by a vet. It is pointless for us to give advice, in regards to at home treatments because she is in need of a qualified vet to help her.

As to the caging, you might want to put the grill in the bottom of the cage, this way the droppings can go into the tray. You can place newspaper or soft paper toweling over a portion of the grill so that she has a soft area to go to. If her cagemate is harassing her you might consider keeping them in separate cages, side by side. She does not need this additional stress on top of her health issues.

Another thought, since vets are not an option....you might want to re-home her to a bird/cockatiel rescue. This way they would be better equipped to give her the care and treatment she needs.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

This breaks my heart. I understand that you cannot afford a vet... But if this is so, you need to find a rescue to take this poor bird. She is suffering and needs help. There is nothing you are going to be able to do to fix her at home.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You might want to check out this link, Care Credit: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26919

Since you are in WVA these are cities that have vets that accept Care Credit: http://www.carecredit.com/doctorlocator/speciality/Veterinary/Specialist_(Veterinary)/WV Click on the city closest to you.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and the link. Unfortunately, the closest vet on the list is about 3 hours away.
I've tried finding more suitable homes for them, but they're not lovable (in the traditional sense), so no one has been interested. 
I'm afraid to take out an add, because people around here (so I've heard) tend to take "Free to Good Home" animals and feed them to their snake etc.

I'm just trying to make her as comfortable as possible. I've researched her symptoms but I can't find anything. I think she could find a lot of relief just by soaking her belly, but water freaks and stresses her out too much :/

Thanks again.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Most rescues will come get the bird from your home, get the bird vet care, and find them loving homes.. 

If you're in WVA... 

http://bird.rescueme.org/WestVirginia
http://www.ravenshaven.org/parrot-adoption.asp


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

This is so heartbreaking , I hope you can find someone who can get her the help she needs . A rescue is your best option to get her the help she needs


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

This is a link to the online version of Avian Medicine: Principles and Practices
http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa.html

Chapter 19, page 515, Ascites- an accumulation of fluid in one or more of the peritoneal cavities.

OR

Chapter 29, page 771, Perionitis

She could have either of these or something else and the only treatment is to be seen by an avian vet, she will need medications and probably the fluid drained by the vet, otherwise she will die. Im sorry to be blunt, Im sure you love her, but she needs medical help!

Susanne has a picture of perionitis as well, http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=peritonitus-ILLUS-2.jpg


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. Her stomach definitely looks like the picture of perionitis, but worse 

I have placed her up for adoption, but my daughter has my DSi memory card, so I'll have to upload pictures tomorrow. I'm supposed to be able to do so wireless via facebook, but I'm having connection issues 

Because of her dry skin she's always looked a little mangy, but she's still beautiful, shy and lovable. I hope she hangs in there until help arrives.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Now thats a very sad picture.what about the rescue services that will come and pick the bird up ? Have you tried to contact these people?Come on,if youre having connection issues there s still the old telephone I suppose?You ve already done a great job,having theses two birds,but its time to sort out the situation,quickly,the poor bird is suffering


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm new to all this. All I saw was the page for listing adoptions.
I'll have the pictures uploaded tomorrow night, but I still listed her and all her info. As well as my cellphone number.

The issue is with my DSi- not the internet. I don't know what it's problem is. I've never gotten the error before *bangs head on wall*


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

This is very sad... Please find and contact an animal rescue in your area. 

A few thoughts when I was reading your post: bedding - should not be cedar/pine shavings. As far as I know, cedar and pine have strong smells that can harm the birds. Wood shaving bedding can become musty and grow mold which can also harm your birds. You should use paper towels or news paper. It should be changed once a day, not once a week. Poop and bacteria accumulate very quickly, especially with 2 birds. 
They may be afraid of water, but you can trying misting them from a clean spray bottle. They may not like it at first, but with trying a little every day they might get used to it and like it eventually. A lot of birds will like it and fluff themselves up and lift their wings doing a little "bath time dance". This would be very good for the dry skin. 
What is their diet like? If they eat only seeds, limit how many sunflower seeds they eat, as these can cause liver problems. Offer veggies in the cage every day (take out after a couple hours so they don't go bad). If they ignore them at first, they may become interested with time. Offer a little bit of hard-boiled or scrambled (no salt or butter/oil) eggs. Also you can offer whole grain bread or cereal.
The female's health issues - I can't really offer any advice, but, some ideas. I would like the more experienced people to chime in here and give their opinions on this first, so don't jump on it to try it. Maybe offering yogurt would help? What about some over the counter anti-inflammatory medicine?

In the end, the only way you can get her real help is by getting her to people who have the means to help her with medical intervention, or a vet. Please look for people or organisations that run rescues for animals and are willing to take a bird. Many of these will come to you to pick up the 'tiels.

Also don't offer them up for adoption for free, like you mentioned, there are many people out there who take free animals from online postings and use them for cruel fates, such as snake food. Give them a price, such as at least $25. When the person who is willing to pay money for them comes to pick them up, you can drop the fee and give them away for free if you want, but it will at least select people with good intentions in mind (hopefully). It would also be good to make sure the people adopting can take care of vet costs, otherwise there isn't much point.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> /pine shavings. As far as I know, cedar and pine have strong smells that can harm the birds


Pine is fine, cedar is the one that's not OK.



> I would like the more experienced people to chime in here and give their opinions on this first, so don't jump on it to try it. Maybe offering yogurt would help? What about some over the counter anti-inflammatory medicine?


This wouldn't be a good idea only because you would need a specific dose from a vet otherwise you could hard the bird. AND that fluid needs to be drained. Whatever it is that's built up in her body needs to be taken out.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> This wouldn't be a good idea only because you would need a specific dose from a vet otherwise you could hard the bird. AND that fluid needs to be drained. Whatever it is that's built up in her body needs to be taken out.


There's also the possibility that the fluid build up could be the result of kidney or liver failure, in which case adding meds blindly would only add to the toxicity.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks again for the insight and suggestions.
I'll add the pic tomorrow, and hope to get some interest. I've made her problems VERY clear and said she needs a vet.
In the meantime, I'm researching as much as I can.

The bedding never *seemed* to cause any troubles. I was worried about the ink from papers, but it now seems a much better option. I will start cleaning the cage every day.
I have a Southern Farms (or is it States) that sells animal supplies. I've vaccinated the dogs and cats. I'm not squeamish. I seriously doubt they have anything for 'tiels though.

If I get no calls and can't find a better solution, I'll see if a cleaner environment will help. But if she needs anything drained (if it doesn't resolve on it's own- and it doesn't sound like it can) then I'm at a dead end.
I will definitely continue looking for rescuers though.

I'll also try misting them. They also need a much bigger cage. I could probably make something simple (but safe!)

I don't want her to be in pain. How can you tell if they are? The only times she makes noises are during certain times of the year when she wants to mate, when she's being handled and as she's going to sleep she grinds her beak (which the male also does).

I always thought if they were moving around, eating and drinking and not acting as though they were in distress (as when being handled) they were okay.

Before they newest puppy was delivered to me (by someone whose only other option was the pound), they used to spend a lot of time on top of the cage. I just left the door to their cage open. There's a doggy door cut into my bedroom door so I'm afraid to let them out now. 

But I could always take them to the bathroom. Would such improve their overall well-being? I've never slipped their wings (which appeared badly cut when I got them) so they fly if they're startled.

CeeCee's a bit of a slow learner, so when she flies off I have to pick her up. But the male climbs onto a wire bike basket and lets me carry him to the cage.

Seeing as I'm trying to find CeeCee a home and the male is most untamed anyhow, how can I change that? Because he was so mistreated in his past, I never wanted to force the issue and cause him distress. But is it better if he held?

With as little as I know- good intentions aside- I'm surprised they've lasted with me as long as they have 

**EDIT**
Yeah, the seizures are new. There appear to be vein "strains" (almost like varicose) between where her stomach is stretching and her body. I worry that she's internally hemmoraging (SP!) or something. I feel like she's living on borrowed time.

I would also be afraid to use something like yogurt because the male might peck at her.


***EDIT***
Why isn't my male ill? They've always been together.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073
try this training advice, it should help you work with him.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you. It was most informative 

My male is VERY vocal. We play a game where he whistles and I imitate him. If I get it wrong too badly he screeches at me lol. I try to introduce new whistles to him (especially the easy "hey sexy" whistle lol) but he's not picking it up.
He screeches if I leave the room. He screeches when he hears my car pull up. He screeches at my son if he's in my room without me.

The birds are literally within arms reach at all times except for when I'm sleeping. Then they're about a foot away 
I have no job, so I'm in my bedroom with them 80% of the time or more. (I'm a bit agoraphobic, so I RARELY ever leave my bedroom)

But he still hisses if I touch his cage. He draws blood if I get my hand too close. They both love the sound of my voice. I can calm them down by talking to them and clicking my tongue. But all bets are off the moment my hand is in the cage or I try to touch them. The male even yells at me if I'm handling the female.

Also, they do not seem to like toys at all. ??? what the heck. I bought them little boxes with paper inside which occupied his attention for a couple of minutes but that's all.
The hanging toys with bells and such on them scare them.

But I looked at a toy thread and I think he especially would LOVE a jungle gym. I had a bunch of ladders and such set up on top of the cage before the puppy. He was always climbing them.

Also... do I need to worry about separating them? They don't *seem* particularly close. Except for when they sleep occasionally. He tends to chase her off of one perch then the other when he wants it. He tries to keep her on the floor, it sometimes seems. But when he's ready to sleepy, they'll groom each other and sometimes fall asleep next to each other. He's never hurt her. His nickname is Bully Boy because he just likes to push her around...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think he'll have an issue being away from her, he may be sad and depressed for a while and may call for her but after a couple days that'll calm down.

All that screeching he does is called flock calling, he's making sure that you're OK.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I hate to suggest this, but if you can't find a vet and no rescue will pick her up, you may want to consider euthanizing her. It would be much more humane and less cruel than letting her suffer. Most animal regs groups will pick up an animal and since she's not a dog or cat it's usually free.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

In terms of finding an animal rescue, I don't know where you're located so I can't be of much help, but I'm sure if you Googled animal rescue and your city/area, you would find something that can be of help. Call them, or email them, either way you have to come to them for help. There are usually organizations almost everywhere that take in animals. Maybe people who do small-scale rescue/foster for birds. Post ads on Kijiji and Craigslist, explain the situation, but post a small price to avoid cruel people. I'm sure with some searching you could find some one to help. Some animal charities may be able to fund a vet visit for you. I just feel so bad for the sick female 'tiel, it's really heart-breaking.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Hehe, Roxy, that is so sweet 

Mentha, I will also look into that. Last year I actually smothered a kitten because he deteriorated too quickly for me to get him to the pound. It was the weirdest, grossest and saddest thing I've ever witnessed and had to do.

He seemed perfectly fine when a neighbor brought him to me. It looked like he had gotten into some foam insulation or something. I didn't think anything of it.
He was just barely old enough to start being weaned. I bottle fed him and slept with him. He was active and alert.

When I woke up, areas which were hard like the insulation had mostly disappeared and his flesh was literally crawling with maggots and he went downhill VERY quickly.
How does something like that happen? I still have bad dreams about that poor little guy 

I pray it doesn't come to that with CeeCee. It's harder for me to see because she SEEMS to be okay (other than the bulge and the seizures). But how long do I wait? The pound is literally minutes down the road. But what if she goes quickly like that kitten?

I just think of a bunny I had years ago. He started walking around in circles and his head was always at a tilt. I researched it and someone on some forum recommended Cream Soda to keep him from dehydrating to death.

It worked like a charm. His head was always tilted but he lived a few years. He was active, played, was a wonderful member of the family. He was handicapped but okay. I keep wondering (hoping) that such is the case with CeeCee.
I don't want her life ended by a "disability" when she could still have years left. But if she's in constant pain, those years are much too cruel....

**EDIT**

RedQueen, We do have a "Game Farm" about 40 minutes away. They mostly deal with deer and wild life, but perhaps they could point me in another direction.
But they're not open on weekends. If I hear nothing from anyone else, I call them.
Thanks for jogging my memory.

Other than that, our pound is a kill shelter and the Humane Society isn't taking any animals (and when they do, it's almost always cats only).


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Also, if you decide to keep the cage in the bathroom, be careful with strong smelling soaps/air fresheners. Anything that is scented and sprayed or used in the room can harm the birds, they are very sensitive to scented stuff. 
I'm glad they don't have their wings clipped, I don't think you need to in the current situation. If you have a dog that comes into your bedroom, you could sometimes block the dog entrance to your room to allow the birds to roam free when the dog can't get in. Just a for a couple hours a day.
Also, have you tried millet as a treat for them? It can help them get used to your hands if you try feeding it from your hand. Most birds love millet. 
Flock calling for you when you're not in the room is a sign that they like having you around. It's a sign that you could try bonding further with them.



> I always thought if they were moving around, eating and drinking and not acting as though they were in distress (as when being handled) they were okay.


Birds are very different from dogs and cats in terms of how they behave when sick. They instinctively hide any signs of being sick, because in the wild signs of being sick would make them more vulnerable to predation. So a bird can be sick, and you may not even see symptoms until it's too late. The case with your female is a bit unique in that she's been sick for a very long time, it's clearly a chronic issue, and she's still doing her best to not show that she's sick (other than the obvious physical symptoms).


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Poor little dear. What a strong little bird. Now I feel badly for thinking her a bit daft. She probably doesn't want to do things because it's been hurting too much 

I've not tried millet but I'll add it to things to try. I also read here about Nutriberries (? I probably have that wrong). All they eat are seeds. Nothing interests them other than the very occasional cheeto (which I've always guessed they like because of the salt?)
I even introduced an apple slice and grape yesterday and they stayed away from both like they were poison.

The bunny enjoyed them though lol


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't mean to make you worry more about her. It sounds like you're trying your best to help her, so I'm glad she's in caring hands. 
Nutriberries are a good idea to try, they supposedly contain all the nutrients of pellets, but are more preffered by picky birds, and you could order them online, although they are a bit pricey. I wouldn't give them any more cheetos, they may like them, but the salt and seasoning, as well as the fat content isn't good for them. Also, 'tiels usually prefer veggies over fruits (eg. Brocolli, carrots, parsley are good options), because they don't normally eat fruits in the wild. If you search on this forum there are list of safe and unsafe foods for 'tiels.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

*hugs* No worries. I just wish I had known more long before now.

For now, I must go to sleep.
Goodnight everyone.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Hopefully this link will help . I would call every single one until you get someone to come and get her 
http://bird.rescueshelter.com/WestVirginia


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

By euthanize, Mentha meant humanely I believe..by injection, not suffocation. That sounds so cruel


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh dear! This little tiel sounds like she is in a lot of trouble! Such cruel owners! I know you are trying your best, and because of that I am hopeful. Nurtiberries are great, and contain all the vitamins and nutrients. I give them to my birds. While they are a bit pricey, its totally worth it. My flocks diet consists of: 
Budgie seed mix
Lafebers nurtiberries (12 oz. costs about $7)
Shredded carrots
Snap peas
Parsley
Spinach
Lettuce 
Sliced apples
Basil
Broccoli
Dandelion (leaves good for cleaning of toxins)
Winter grass
Chickweed
A tiny bit of millet
And a few others that I forgot.

They seem to go fine on that. They easily will eat leafy greens and broccoli, which resembles seed, but green. The weeds come from my private yard, so it's safe from pesticides. 
I strongly suggest that you seperate the two birds, and put your little trooper in a hospital
cage. That's all the advice I can think of for now. Ooh, and offer lots of vitamin D3. It has shown amazing results. Look at this thread from TB! It's very interesting. You can offer it through direct sun light, and I believe there are supplements for it that you can buy online. 
I am hoping for the best!
http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=68495


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

bjknight93 said:


> By euthanize, Mentha meant humanely I believe..by injection, not suffocation. That sounds so cruel


That's why I said that animal regs will do it if needed. I don't condone suffocation, there are much more humane ways of putting an animal down. Living on a farm teaches that sometimes compassion is knowing when to let go. When we had rabbits and a pitbull came into our yard and skinned them alive, we called animal regs to pick up the dog and the took the rabbits too and put them down on the spot for me.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I made a point of mentioning the pound is so close. I only suffocated the poor kitten because he was in a torturous **** and the pound was hours away from opening.
The details would be very hard to read. As I said, I've NEVER seen anything like what was wrong with him and I've been around animals my whole life.

I'm terrified of CeeCee being in that degree of suffering. So if killing her myself was the only option, I would. But I would MUCH rather the pound do it if it came to that.

The kitten was the third animal I've ever "put down" and I would really not like to go through that again. (The first was an adult rabbit I was butchering for food. Went very well. The second was a dying baby rabbit. I tried breaking its neck as I had the adult which went disasterously. Smothering seems much more humane in comparison)

Those were the only three out of literally hundreds. And I still cry over the 3.

BudgieGirl, I will definitely incorporate some of those slowly into their diet. They might go for peas. I've not tried those.
They wont touch carrots, spinach, lettuce or apples.

The new puppy likes attacking and eating the tons of dandelions growing on our untreated lawn. Who knows why lol. I'll try those ASAP.
I get my "allowance" tomorrow though, so I'll get the others then (hubby keeps me on a tight budget).

I haven't heard anything about the post I made on the Rescue Site. I added the picture though to show just how bad her belly is.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry about the double post...

Tried the dandelions and they're uninterested so far.
I have a question about something CeeCee does. Sometimes she go to sleep either on her perch or clinging to the side of her cage, but she'll have the cage bars between her beak which she has above her head.

She looks very silly when she does that, but she seems very comfortable.
Is that normal bird behavior? It's something she just started a few months ago.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She probably can't balance because of her belly. You could buy her a platform perch to sleep on to make things easier for her.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Ahh, I didn't even think of that. Thank you.

She usually does sleep on her perch though. 
When she's on the sides of the cage it's more like a power nap or something. She doesn't do it for very long.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Her stomach looks awful.... I would start calling these organizations to see if they can come pick up CeeCee immediately. 

http://bird.rescueshelter.com/WestVirginia


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

meaggiedear said:


> Her stomach looks awful.... I would start calling these organizations to see if they can come pick up CeeCee immediately.
> 
> http://bird.rescueshelter.com/WestVirginia


I'm not seeing where there is a picture of the bird in question. I'm curious where everyone is seeing it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I'm not seeing where there is a picture of the bird in question. I'm curious where everyone is seeing it.*
-------------------------------

LOL....you and me both...I've not seen the pix either....


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I thought I was going crazy. I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't see it. lol


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Doe this bird actually exist Sorry,but I am starting to feel a bit dubious to say the least...:blush:


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Zhaylin, can you try to post pictures on this forum? I think a lot of us are intetrested to see your female 'tiel and her condition.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Exactly,cause,so far,no bird pictures.As a doctor,I would be most interested.Thanks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

nassrah said:


> Doe this bird actually exist Sorry,but I am starting to feel a bit dubious to say the least...:blush:


--------------------------------------------

Nassrah, I was thinking the same thing. If Zhaylin would kindly post some good clear pix's of exactly what is going on with this bird it would be helpful. If not, I am starting to feel that this person may be a troll, and has no bird, or if he has a bird has no intentions of getting proper care for it.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

I"m not a troll  and I've been trying to find her help. I received one call from someone via the Rescue Site but they almost live in the next state up and cannot pick her up.

The photo shows up fine for me.
How would I post a pick here.
>>> checking Go Advance...

Have to post link of image.. going to go look for my photo site...


**EDIT**
They are not easy to look at. Especially the second one.




























Last one...


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

The Rescue Site only allowed me to post one image, so everyone should see the top image there.
I'm using Google Chrome if that makes a difference.

Today is Monday. Everyone should be open. I'm calling everyone on every list I've been given.
Hopefully, I'll have some good news today.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Please...Could you please take the pix tomorrow with just daylight as the lighting so that I can see them in a more natural light. I need to see a clearer pix.

I also went thru some old emails. There was a vet in Fairfax, VA. that contacted me 3/11 to use pix's of swollen abdomens for a lecture he was presenting to other vets. His name is Scott Medlin, and I can give you his email if needed.

If you can get clear pix's with more accurate lighting I would suggest that you email Scott Medlin the pix's for advice, and maybe he can suggests a qualified vet near you to look at her. She would be of interest to an avian vet because what is going on with her is very unusual and uncommon. You might be able to exchange vet service for them documenting their treatment etc. because what is going on with her is not in the most current Avian Medical books.,

Update: I just sent him an email and a link to this page of the thread to see if he can tell what is going on and what would be the best option for treatment, etc.

Also...look at the pix below (click for a large view) Prior to the feathers missing from the abdomen did your hen look like the one on the feed bowl? And look at the other one in the illustration, does the rounded abdomen look similar to this?...and skintone similar or darker?


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Her belly has been bald since I got her. Some wing feather looked sparse as well. Her skin is dry all over.
Her belly is pink. She never had the mottled yellow color. Her stomach now has lumps and the sores are mostly from her talons.

Other than blood infection or rupture, I worry most about the area where her stomach meets her body. The veins and skin there are strained.

Thank you for your efforts and suggestions. 
I've made calls and have left messages. Nothing yet. I may have more luck after 8 or 9.

Oh yeah, all my pics are going to be crappy unfortunately. The only "camera" I have is with my DSi. The pics always look perfect on the system, then I upload them and they look grainy


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* She never had the mottled yellow color. Her stomach now has lumps and the sores are mostly from her talons.*
----------------------------------

Hmmm...at this stage without the yellow/orange skin-tone, it may be that she may have some type of growth or tumor going on inside her. if peritonitis the abdomen would feel soft like a water balloon. If it is a mass of tissue the abdomen will feel harder, not soft and squishy.

As to the sores, if you have an Aloe plant you can squeeze the juice from a leaf and put it on the sores. Or get some Aloe gel from the pharmacy. if you have a healthfood store nearby, a Calendula salve would also be helpful on the skin and sores.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

No health supply. I'm in the middle of nowhere 
I do have some aloe though.

Her stomach is hard. It feels nothing like a water balloon.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> * She never had the mottled yellow color. Her stomach now has lumps and the sores are mostly from her talons.*
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Hmmm...at this stage without the yellow/orange skin-tone, it may be that she may have some type of growth or tumor going on inside her. if peritonitis the abdomen would feel soft like a water balloon. If it is a mass of tissue the abdomen will feel harder, not soft and squishy.
> ...


This whole post brought me to tears!  Zhaylin Im located in NC- Please I get off at 3 today I have to pick up my Yorkie from the VET but if you are UNABLE to get this bird to the VET please let me know I am off of work tomorrow & Weds and although I'm not sure HOW far WV is from me- I will come get him or her and take him to the vet.. this whole post has brought me to tears & I know you are trying your best but he or she needs help now.. I just wish I wasn't at work right now  PLEASE keep us all posted..


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

*hug* Me too.
Your offer is most kind. I will definitely let you know.

Here's another pic. I tried to get better close ups. The first one proved to be too blurry to share...










I blocked the drain to the shower (it has high sides and a plastic door on rollers) and filled the bottom with tepid water. I had her soak for a while, then I held her in a pillow sham against my chest to warm and dry her.
I cleaned her wounds, took the pictures then set her back in her cage.

It may prove to be too much excitement for her. Her breathing and balance are back to normal but she shivering. 40 more minutes until places open up 

The black marks on the pics aren't holes but scabs.
To the bottom left are patches of yellow, but they're on "bumps" and are relatively new additions (she didn't start out with them).
On the lower left is the most noticeable lump.
In grooves are yellow flaky stuff. I thought it was fecal matter at first, but I'm not so sure...


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Zhaylin said:


> *hug* Me too.
> Your offer is most kind. I will definitely let you know.
> 
> Here's another pic. I tried to get better close ups. The first one proved to be too blurry to share...
> ...


This has to be one of the most heartbreaking posts.. I can't even bare to look anymore I feel so aweful how she must be suffering


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Good news though! I finally found someone to adopt her and get her treatment.

She'll be here in a couple of hours to pick her up.

YAYAY!


----------



## byronc (Apr 14, 2012)

Zhaylin, affording a visit to a vet could be expensive, i know...BUT, there are vets that are human and would do anything for a healthy animal...! If you are lucky to find one, explain your situation and he may be able to help you through this free of charge! It's sad to lose an animal you love and you are so bond together... You can use a magazine or a newspaper with ads in the end...


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

You didn't go to the last page did you 
She's been adopted.

Getting her to a vet was mostly about money but also about other things- namely my agoraphobia and not being able to stray too far from home.

But I am so happy she's going to get the treatment and recovery she needs.
She's always been such a great bird.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad you found someone that could help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Zhaylin....that is great news that you found someone. I did hear back from the vet I mentioned in a previous post. He does have an acct. on here and could not access it to post earlier today, but may post later on today with some idea of what is happening,. If so this would be helpful to the person that adopted her, or maybe they can have Scott look at her.

From looking at the photo at one time she did have peritonitis, by the good will of God, it never went septic (meaning full of bacteria and into the bloodstream), but it looks like possiblly she had damage to the oviuduct and several developing yolks got diverted into the abdominal cavity and solidified causing a mass. Note: this is only speculating. If so, she will most likely need surgery to remove the entire female reproductive system (like a hysterectomy) and alot of the accumulated matter removed from the abdominal cavity.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it a rescue society that is adopting her ? I hope it is and that she gets the care she needs.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Please keep us posted. If you wouldn't mind asking whomever is adopting her to give you updates, I know we would all love to hear what's going on with her.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes. We would all love to hear an update on her if you can get one after they take her.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

The woman who adopted her isn't part of an organization, just a bird lover with a good avian vet.
I hope to hear back soon about how CeeCee is doing.

Thank you for all of the great info and support.

I still have my male, so I'll definitely be sticking around here.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I've been in email communication with the vet I mentioned earlier. Quite possibly the person that adopted the bird might want to also consult with this vet. One thing he mentioned is an ultrasound is whats needed to get an idea of what is going on. he may be on later tonight and add more thoughts that might be helpful for CeeCee. Hopefully there may be a happy ending for her, and with good vet care the mass gone so that she may get to live a normal life.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm so glad she found a good home. I hope it's not too late for her.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I added a graphic pics warning to the thread title, because I think some of the ones here are extremely upsetting and I wouldn't want some of our younger members to get surprised. I'm very glad this bird is going to get the treatment she needs, and hope you'll keep us updated as well.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Zhaylin I am very happy and relieved now that CeeCee was adopted and will have the proper care he\she needs .I would only like to ask you to start considering and warming up to the idea of having your male adopted as well.It might sound shocking to you and some people,but lets face it the cage he lives in is in no way acceptable,sorry to say,it looks a bit dirty to me,I cant see any toys in it and it does look small.Another reason to consider adoption for your bird-the fact that you mention in your posts suffering from agoraphobia and putting the fact that you cant get far from your own house as acceptable or,to say the least ,as something that doesnt bother you . As a person who works closely with mental health patients,I respect if you dont want to adress your situation,but I cannot accept a helpless bird to be subjected to what I saw in those pictures.That seems cruel to me.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for adding the warning in the heading, Enigma.

I've not heard an update yet about how CeeCee is doing.

The cage isn't dirty, my DSi is just crappy. He does need a new cage though. That's the one they came with- the one that was passed down through the previous owners.
His perches could be replaced though. How do you clean the one they're supposed to "eat"?
I clean the other in mild bleach water and rinse repeatedly.

Vlashki is a fine, energetic boy. I appreciate your concern, but I have no intention of giving him up.

As for toys... they were never interested. I've posted that already (here or elsewhere on this forum). The ones with bells actually seem to scare them. They don't understand the purpose of the others.
BUT, he would absolutely LOVE a gym. I had a sort-of-gym (just ladders on top of their cage to a study shelf with a mirror) and he loved that.

Today, I've been constructing a block for the doggie door I made into my bedroom door so he can get out and stretch and play in safety.

I'm also seeing a psychiatrist (and taking meds) for my mental health issues.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Zhaylin said:


> Thanks for adding the warning in the heading, Enigma.
> 
> I've not heard an update yet about how CeeCee is doing.
> 
> ...


I rinse the one they are supposed "eat" with warm/hot water. Some of the stuff falls off, but it keeps it from being really dirty.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm glad you've become a member of this forum Zhaylin and are actively participating and being open to advice as well as being open about your situation, not all people care enough about their birds to do so. I did have some of the same thoughts as nassrah when I saw your pictures of the cage. But seeing that you're willing to change things to give your 'tiel a better life, I don't think there's any real need for you to re-home your male. My only real concern is your limited access to the vet and money to pay for such expenses, in the case that your male 'tiel gets sick. My suggestions for now would be to start putting away money, saving as much as quickly as you can, to provide for your 'tiel's needs, which also means having a reserve for emergency vet visits. 

From the looks of it he needs a new cage, and new perches. What did you mean when you mentioned "the one they're supposed to "eat""? If it's a sand-paper perch, you should just get rid of it, as eating that will only cause them harm by blocking their GI tract. And he does need some toys. If he's afraid of it, it's only because it's new to him. Start by getting him one shredable toy (you can make these yourself, but I've never tried so not sure how). Put it inside the cage, on one side so he can move away from it if it scares him, and see if he gets used to it in a few days. When he's outside of the cage, play with the toy in front of him, show him how he can shred it, it may get his interest. Eventually I think he'll catch on. Cockatiels are very social and intelligent, they need constant stimulation to prevent boredom. Boredom can cause behavioral and health issues. That means he needs something to do while he's in the cage, and also out of cage time every day.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to start a new thread 

I don't recall much about the perch. I bought it at Wal-mart about 3 months ago. I want to say it's made up of seeds and such- but it might be grit because the perch is supposed to be good for their beak ?

I've bought the little boxes with colored, shredded paper inside them. It interests him only for a few minutes, then he goes back to ignoring it until I throw it away.

>>And now I'm going to go create that other thread


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm going to disagree with the comment about getting rid of your male. Animals are proven to help with mental issues like different types of anxieties and depressions. I know mine help me and agoraphobia can be handled. My Aunt used to have it and she overcame it herself...I really think having a dog helped her...and then my cousin's birth, too. It's good that you're seeking help and I think eventually you'll make it to the point she did, too. If I didnt have my birds during my recent bouts of anxiety and depression, I might not have gone back to work after my disability was up. They definitely helped me be a stronger person mentally, and I owe them for it!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I'm going to disagree with the comment about getting rid of your male.


I agree...keep him! He will do you a world of good and the two of you will take pleasure in each other's company. No sense in messing with a good thing.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> I agree...keep him! He will do you a world of good and the two of you will take pleasure in each other's company. No sense in messing with a good thing.


AMEN! Clearly, you are doing something right by him, and in the end you did right by the little lady.


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you both very much.
I've felt worse than a jerk over CeeCee.

At least Vlashki doesn't seem to miss her lol, little Brat


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Eh, i've felt like that over my birds on more than one occasion. You live, and learn. And then you learn and learn and learn. lol


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

CeeCee didn't make it. She was too far gone and all the excitement proved to be too stressful.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, how heartbreaking. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry...but you did everything you could for her. You found someone who could get her to a vet and you took care of her for the last three years doing what you could in your situation. She was very loved, that much is obvious.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh poor girl..she was a fighter but stress often proves too much for a bird who is already in poor health. So sorry she didn't make it.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

So sad.  At least CeeCee is no longer suffering. You did right by giving her to someone who could get her to a vet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*CeeCee didn't make it. She was too far gone and all the excitement proved to be too stressful.*
-------------------------------

I am sorry she did not make it. You might ask the person that got her to have her/his vet do a necropsy to determine what was the cause of the swollen abdomen.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. RIP CeeCee.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow so sad about this story. I was following the whole thing and really hoped she pulled through. So sorry zhaylin (((Hugs)))


----------



## Zhaylin (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sooooo very sorry for her loss. I know you're hurting something fierce right now, but take comfort in your male. He will do so much good for you as mine birds did when I lost my beloved in early January. They can sense what you're feeling and even my less tame one's wouldn't leave me be for days. ***HUGS***


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry. We were all rooting for her. Please don't blame yourself, OK? We hope you stick around here...we would love to get to know you and your male cockatiel! =)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss!! You did all you could and for that she will always remember  take comfort in your male love him and please stick around you obviously care so much!! Please keep us posted on how he is doing and how you are doing! April


----------



## AOTA (Oct 31, 2020)

Zhaylin said:


> A friend of my young daughter gave me her families 2 Cockatiels almost 3 years ago.
> The female came with a bulging belly. The girl said everyone thought she was pregnant.
> Months went by and nothing. I researched it and quickly ruled out Binding. I am on an extremely tight budget and live way out in the middle of nowhere. A vet has never been an option.
> I took the birds because they were being mistreated and I thought a kind home would be nice, but I've always felt bad about not being able to afford a vet.
> ...


Fatty liver?,....then a sist or tumor. look up what seeds are hard on fatty liver. hope helps....thinking if sist was initial infection started....could be helped, tumor + surgery.......that I know of. is it in Crop or in body? just suggesting. food for thought. and if you are not seeing a certified AVIAN VET. not all vets are versed in Birds and diseases,.. really.


----------

